# Favorite Character of All Time



## Blues (May 16, 2013)

What's your favorite Animal Crossing character of all time?

I'm gonna have to go with Kicks.


----------



## Peachk33n (May 16, 2013)

For villager I have to say Bob. I was lucky to have randomly met him in my first GCN AC game. hes so quirky 

for AC main character, my favorite would have to be... ROVER lol. hes so weird too


----------



## Wish (May 16, 2013)

Ramune is probably the cutest thing ever


----------



## Smoke (May 16, 2013)

In terms of villagers, Jay has always been my favorite. Whenever I see him in my town, I just get this awesome feeling. 
In terms of NPC, I believe it would be either Gulliver or K.K.


----------



## Thunder (May 16, 2013)

Butch is my homedog.


----------



## Blues (May 16, 2013)

Peachk33n: I can tell just by looking at Bob's picture! And I'd have to agree, Rover is pretty awesome.

Litwick: Ramune is one of my favorite villagers!

These are all awesome characters! So many favorites....


----------



## Peachk33n (May 16, 2013)

Blues said:


> Peachk33n: I can tell just by looking at Bob's picture! And I'd have to agree, Rover is pretty awesome.
> 
> Litwick: Ramune is one of my favorite villagers!
> 
> These are all awesome characters! So many favorites....



If you have never talked to Bob in game before, let me just say that his catch phrase is "pthhhpth" 

enough said.


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 16, 2013)

^Omg, yes. I loved Bob, though I never managed to keep him around for very long, unlike...

STITCHES! 
Without that bear my playtime for WW would have probably halved. And he followed me into City Folk life. Love the stuffin' out of him.


----------



## Cardbored (May 17, 2013)

K.K. Slider!


----------



## gorgonara (May 17, 2013)

Gracie grace. (─‿‿─)


----------



## Officer Berri (May 19, 2013)

Male Villager: Quetzal
Female Villager: Freya
Special Character: Copper~♥


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2013)

*Male Villager:* Bones
*Female Villager:* Gwen
*Special Character:* Pav?


----------



## Byngo (May 21, 2013)

Male Villager: Rodeo
Female Villager: Gala
Special Character: Bianca


----------



## Rover AC (May 21, 2013)

Peachk33n said:


> For villager I have to say Bob. I was lucky to have randomly met him in my first GCN AC game. hes so quirky
> 
> for AC main character, my favorite would have to be... ROVER lol. hes so weird too


 Would it be weird if I just hugged you right now?

Male Villager: Lobo
Female Villager: Pekoe
Special Character: Just guess... I'm sure you'll get it... eventually.


----------



## Blues (May 21, 2013)

Rover AC said:


> Would it be weird if I just hugged you right now?
> 
> Male Villager: Lobo
> Female Villager: Pekoe
> Special Character: Just guess... I'm sure you'll get it... eventually.



It can't be Rover... That would be preposterous!


----------



## Rover AC (May 21, 2013)

Blues said:


> It can't be Rover... That would be preposterous!


 Rover is certainly not on the list of ' My Favourites'...



...No, no, no. He's on the list of 'My biatches' :3


----------



## Superpenguin (May 21, 2013)

Favorite Male Character: Egbert
Favorite Female Character: Aurora
Favorite Special Character: Brewster


----------



## Lampokos (May 30, 2013)

Wolfgang all of the day, bro.


----------



## TheObscure (May 30, 2013)

Mr. Resetti when he violently thrusts out of his hole.


----------



## Sweetbear12 (May 30, 2013)

Hambo!  We sent so many letters, gave each other gifts... we were the best of friends.  'were'...... He moved away.  I quit playing when he moved, I was so upset.  I recently started up my Gamecube file again to realize, Mitzi is way to sweet to not be my favorite.  I love her ^_^


----------



## TheObscure (May 30, 2013)

Sweetbear12 said:


> Hambo!  We sent so many letters, gave each other gifts... we were the best of friends.  'were'...... He moved away.  I quit playing when he moved, I was so upset.  I recently started up my Gamecube file again to realize, Mitzi is way to sweet to not be my favorite.  I love her ^_^



Boy, what friend you were to Hambo.


----------



## TamaMushroom (Jun 2, 2013)

Coco She's Different from the others. She can't express her feelings through her face. It's adorable that she is so sweet and such a nice Character.


----------



## StarryACNL (Jun 2, 2013)

My favourite character is Pango!
She is my avatar.


----------



## Rue (Jun 2, 2013)

Pecan has always been my favorite.


----------



## Stargirl (Jun 2, 2013)

Male Villager: Teddy! ♥ 
Female Villager: Tied between Goldie, Cherry and Bea. 
Special Character: Grams XDDDDD


----------



## SoreneX (Jun 2, 2013)

My favorite villager has and probably always will be Stitches.
My favorite Main animal crossing character would have to be Sable.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 2, 2013)

Favorite Male Villager:

Population Growing - Woolio
City Folk - Antonio
Favorite Female Villager:

Population Growing - Rosie
City Folk - Ankha
Favorite Special Character:

Population Growing - Porter
City Folk - Brewster
Favorites Overall:

Male Villager - Antonio
Female Villager - Rosie
Special Character - K.K. Slider


----------



## Es.Derp (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh mai gosh.... Antonio is my favorite male villager, but he is tied strongly with tokoya!

And tangy is my fave Female along with sable for NPC u w u I always make sure to befriend her!


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 3, 2013)

Probably Bunnie, Mitzi, Chrissy or Hopper nwn


----------



## JaneyBriggs (Jun 3, 2013)

I never met one I didn't like!!


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 3, 2013)

STITCHES


----------



## Puddle (Jun 3, 2013)

All time favorite villager you say?

Definitely Nate! He was the first person I talked to on the GCN game, and he gave me his green fan!


----------



## Rue (Jun 4, 2013)

My second runner up: Ruby. She was such a doll, and she shared my late grandmothers name.


----------



## PeppermintComrade (Jun 6, 2013)

Brewster, because he's a pigeon with a mustache. 

Me: One coffee please.
Brewster: House special, coming right up. Do you want pigeon milk in it?
Me: Lol, you're funny Brewster. xD
Brewster: ...
Me: Wait, that's really an option?
Brewster: ...
Me: ...Alright.


----------



## Sabby (Jun 6, 2013)

Static is my favourite, he's so cool looking. :$


----------



## bionic (Jun 7, 2013)

Teddy!


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 9, 2013)

Bob for me. He's an adorably awesome purple cat. 

(not my art but it's really nice)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jun 9, 2013)

I have to go with Kody. He was the on  of my original villagers in WW, and also the first animal I got a pic from. Since then, I've loved him


----------



## Lauren (Jun 9, 2013)

Peanut! She's cute! Because I'm a total ***** I feel she brings out the nice side of me. Which is very very VERY small.


----------



## Seafang12309 (Jun 10, 2013)

Bob and Moe..THEY ARE AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!I acually LOVE LOVE THEM!!!!!


----------



## AOA (Jun 13, 2013)

Roald was my first favourite villager. Then I took a break from playing, and he moved. I still have all of his letters to this day.


----------



## Jakey (Jun 13, 2013)

Vesta =]


----------



## Sandbox (Jun 14, 2013)

ROSIE <333


----------



## StarryACNL (Jun 14, 2013)

My all time favourite is pango as she has been in my games all the time- I would be more than happy if she was in my new leaf town.

other favourites:
cube, savannah,teddy, jay
aurora and boone.


----------



## Isabella (Jun 14, 2013)

My favorite of all time is probably Maple. Other favorites are Peanut, Poncho, and Vesta. <3 had all their pictures in Wild World. That town was by far my favorite..looking back I wish I never restarted it. And I was so sad when Poncho left ;-;


----------



## totoro (Jun 14, 2013)

probably roald,

then for non villager rover


----------



## Chris (Jun 16, 2013)

Lobo! <3







I think he was one of my "starter" villagers in WW. If not, then he was one of the first to move in after. He has been my absolute favourite villager ever since. (^^)


----------



## Shafak (Jun 17, 2013)

Stitches :3


----------



## jenniepooh (Jun 17, 2013)

Poncho! He is so cute >.< I haven't seen him since WW. Seems like no ones has him T.T


----------



## ectoTricycle (Jun 17, 2013)

Tank, ya knwo the Rhino with a red Number 1 Shirt


----------



## Ymir (Jun 18, 2013)

Bob


----------



## BenVenn (Jun 19, 2013)

Nah, nah nah nah. It's all about Mitzi everyone. Back from the 2002 original Animal Crossing.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 19, 2013)

Rover & Bob


----------



## Gingersnap (Jun 24, 2013)

Honestly, even though I just got her, I love Fauna.
She's so cute I can't stand it!
I also really like Whitney. I used to think she was the prettiest in WW and I would send her love letters. I would die if she moved into my town *o*
NPC wise, I can't help but like Isabelle. She's also really cute and I wish we could see more of her as an animal villager instead of an assistant.


----------



## Greyhacksaw (Jun 24, 2013)

Gruff!


----------



## Oriana (Jun 24, 2013)

Look at this beautiful man. LOOK AT HIM.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jun 25, 2013)

Jay rulez.


----------



## Dagger311 (Jul 2, 2013)

For villagers I really liked Nan, but as far as main characters go, probably Sable.


----------



## Fourleaf Clover (Jul 2, 2013)

Male: Moose
Female: Mint
Special: Phyliss


----------



## cwertle (Jul 2, 2013)

Rover.


----------



## CaramelBleach97 (Jul 3, 2013)

...


----------



## Spontida (Jul 4, 2013)

Puddles


----------



## Peachy (Jul 12, 2013)

Since New Leaf is the only one I've played: I really like Goldie the most at the moment!


----------



## muzzy (Jul 13, 2013)

Wolfgang, ever since I was a kid ;o;


----------



## Clobo (Jul 13, 2013)

Tom Nook.

Could you guess?


----------



## MynameisM (Jul 13, 2013)

I haven't played in very long so I don't know many of them. But so far I like Octavian, the grouchy octopus. He reminds me of Squidward. I also like Snake the Bunny, because he's called Snake the Bunny.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Jul 19, 2013)

My favorite character of all time is Ed. That was until they made him smug. I liked him as a jock. Now that he's smug it doesn't quite feel the same. Roscoe has since taken his place as my current favorite.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 19, 2013)

*Vesta,* always will be.. first met her in GC, was later in my WW too..
When/If i restart my town, i will be resetting until i get her


----------



## MorsMortie (Jul 19, 2013)

Fang +U+ Though I am awfully fond of Colton and Rudy...


----------



## CytricAcid (Jul 20, 2013)

Dr Shrunk bb <33
villagerwise, Kyle. He is totally flirting with me omfg
female villager would be Tangy. she is just so like, adorable!! <3


----------



## Redlatios (Jul 21, 2013)

Digby. He's just so asdawefdsjfnlqwejlz... and when he's raining he puts on a raincoat and red boots and i die from all that cuteness.


----------



## salarian (Jul 24, 2013)

Pav? with his glorious gyrating self uwu


----------



## Yokie (Jul 24, 2013)

BOB.


----------



## poliwag0 (Jul 24, 2013)

Tangy or Stitches.


----------



## Starlight (Jul 24, 2013)

I really love KK Slider and Kicks ;w; I also really like Willow the sheep villager, she's adorable! I can't choose a very favorite, that's pretty much impossible.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 24, 2013)

K.K. Slider!


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jul 24, 2013)

STITCHES! oh and Rosie and Goldie, Savannah :3


----------



## Lurrdoc (Jul 24, 2013)

Ed or Roscoe. God I love those guys.


----------



## Puffy (Jul 25, 2013)

Isabelle and Punchy :3


----------



## audie (Jul 27, 2013)

I've gotta go with Shep. I don't have him in my new leaf town yet, but hopefully one day i will!


----------



## ACking (Jul 28, 2013)

Jack, Halloween was the first holiday I experienced in the GCN version and I was an amazed 7 yr old with the holidyas in the original animal crossing.


----------



## Zero Revolution (Jul 29, 2013)

For villagers, it'd be either Stitches or Cookie, as both are cute and nice. Main character would be KK Slider.


----------



## latenightcctv (Jul 30, 2013)

Stitches, Lobo, Rosie, Bill, Poppy, to name a few.


----------



## Isabella (Jul 30, 2013)

my favorite main character is Gulliver!
hmm i have quite a few favorite villagers but my number one is poncho right now 8)


----------



## Wondrous (Jul 31, 2013)

Kiki & Friga<333


----------



## Farobi (Aug 3, 2013)

Agent S and always Agent S :]


----------



## Niya (Aug 3, 2013)

Butch! As for NPCs, probably Resetti.


----------



## rachums (Aug 5, 2013)

I always loved Lily the frog... When I first started playing AC:WW, she was the first character I interacted with and also the first character to give me their picture. I wish I had her in my NL town as well, just for old times sake... *sigh*

I also love love *love* Bianca, she looks so pretty as well as Chrissy... they are probably my current favourites. Mable is cute too.... Ah, there's too many


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Aug 5, 2013)

Antonio, K.K. Slider/DJ K.K., and Pierce


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 5, 2013)

Since AC:WW Peanut. Kicks, K.K. Slider, Tom Nook (What I love raccoons), and Crazy Redd (still love foxes...)


----------



## Riesz (Aug 5, 2013)

I love Kabuki!


----------



## Azzurro (Aug 11, 2013)

Friga or Nate as my favorite villager, and Kicks as my favorite NPC.


----------



## honeycup (Aug 12, 2013)

When I first started playing AC from the GameCube days, I wasn't too fond of Rizzo. He's snarky! But he's stayed in my town in all of the games, and now my game just wouldn't be right without him, so I'm never letting him move out.  I love him. He's my brozinski! *Besties Forever!* Hehe.

I also can't get over how adorable Alice is. ^_^


----------

